# Running a business from a rented property



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello all, hope you are all well.

Can anyone tell me what the legalities are regarding running a business from your home, if this was rented in cyprus?

I know in the UK you need landlords permission, is this the same in Cyprus?

Thanks All!.

Angela


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Hello all, hope you are all well.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the legalities are regarding running a business from your home, if this was rented in cyprus?
> 
> ...


That would depend on your landlord and also what sort of business you would be running. If it means lots of people coming and going or a lot of noise then you might have problems.


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> That would depend on your landlord and also what sort of business you would be running. If it means lots of people coming and going or a lot of noise then you might have problems.


 Thanks Veronica.

Obviously something ill have to mention to the landlord along with all my other list of things to ask! Looks like i might be living on a beach somewhere lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Thanks Veronica.
> 
> Obviously something ill have to mention to the landlord along with all my other list of things to ask! Looks like i might be living on a beach somewhere lol


What sort of business are you thinking of running?


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

It depends upon the tenancy agreement with the landlord, as well as the type and legitimacy of the business.

For example Brothels are a nono, whereas a clerical based business will be fine. If you have anyone coming to the premises for business then you must provide adequate public liability cover. Hence the reason most landlords dont allow visiting trade. 

However once a deal is signed, many peoplework from home, and as long as the landlord gets his rent, has no hassle, then he doesnt care.


----------

